# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تحميل برنامج  TrueCaller  لمعرفه اسماء وبيانات كافه الاشخاص الذين يتصلون بك لجميع انواع الموبايل

## رسمى فهمى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحميل برنامج  TrueCaller  لمعرفه اسماء وبيانات كافه الاشخاص الذين يتصلون بك لجميع انواع الموبايل




info
تحميل  برنامج TrueCaller لمعرفه صاحب الرقم المتصل للموبيلات والكمبيوتر فسوف  نقدم لك طريقه سهله لأستخدام البرنامج وهى عن طريق البريد الالكترونى وكل  ماعليك هو الدخول للموقع الرسمى ثم وضع رقم المتصل بك او الرقم المراد  معرفه من صاحبه وبعد ذلك قم بالضغط على علامه البحث وبعد ذلك سوف يطلب منك  تسجيل الدخول فقم بالدخول عن طريق الفيس بوك او تويتر او جوجل بلس لكى تعرف  اسم صاحب الرقم المتصل وهذا البرنامج يمكنك تحميله لجميع انواع الهواتف  مثل هواتف السامسونج و HTC والنوكيا والايفون والبلاك بيرى وبحجم صغير  وانصح الجميع بتحميله فهو من اهم التطبيقات على الموبيلات

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen





*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download
اولا : لتحميل البرنامج لأجهزه الايفون
http://jumbofile.net/0zs2g7qj9w8k


ثانيا : لتحميل البرنامج لأجهزه النوكيا
http://jumbofile.net/nv8lj5svnbnq


ثالثا : لتحميل البرنامج لأجهزه الويندوز فون
http://jumbofile.net/xs8zzv546u81


رابعا : لتحميل البرنامج لأجهزه الاندرويد
http://jumbofile.net/loz7042020t4


خامسا : لتحميل البرنامج لأجهزه البلاك بيرى
http://jumbofile.net/o9o8891y8uoq

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

المصدر : كلمة دوت نت

*

----------

